# I was always given one from the HOA.



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

This is for a small diner. Does anyone have a contract in a pdf file I could copy and rearrange for a small lot I'm being asked to do, please?! Thank you.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Doubt anyone will post their contract online, I'd try google


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

BossPlow2010;2095133 said:


> Doubt anyone will post their contract online, I'd try google


I figured. Thanks for the reply. A template would work too but I can see how someone wouldn't want to.


----------

